# انواع الخزانات مع الصور



## عمراياد (22 نوفمبر 2009)

​






التحميل​​



هنا


او حمل الملف من المرفقات 








الموضوع منقول للفائدة :15:




في أمان الله وحفظه​


----------



## وائل عبده (22 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## د.محبس (22 نوفمبر 2009)

in your file,,refrigerating tanks are significant tools but costly
thank you


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (2 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونرجوا التوسع في هذا الموضوع


----------



## kasm95 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عمراياد (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااا جزيلا لمروركم الكريم


----------



## كهربائي متوسط (5 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## نور نادر (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مرحبا
هذه خزانات صغيرة جدا
انشاء الله اعطيكم مجموعة صور من مشروعنا الضخم


----------



## عمر محمد3 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد


----------



## اسامة القاسى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس عاصم (10 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## م. يامن خضور (11 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## م. يامن خضور (11 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## blakman9 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشكور*

شكرا اخي علي المجهود :15:


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (15 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً


----------



## ابوتريكة الليبي (23 يونيو 2010)

يعطيك العافية
وراجو الاستفسار اي نوع من الخزنات يخزن الطاقة الشمسية


----------



## E/ ahmed darwish (1 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرااااااا جزيلا


----------



## محمد العطفي (2 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## السعيد نصير (4 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا ليك بجد بارك الله فيك


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا موضوع رائع


----------



## عمراياد (4 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لمروركم العطر
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (5 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور ونرجو منك المزيد


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (5 نوفمبر 2011)

جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عمراياد (5 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله بك لمرورك الكريم


----------



## dabo20 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

رائع وجميل اوى تسلم ايديك


----------



## عمراياد (7 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك اخي


----------

